# Auto-traill Arapaho '58 plate



## Arapaho Chris (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi 
Does anyone know where I can get hold of or download the owners manual for the above motor home?
Thanks
Chris M


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi chris

this may help

https://www.auto-trail.co.uk/downloads/handbooks

narry


----------



## Arapaho Chris (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi Narry thanks for that but already tried that one and Auto-Trail say out of print so I’m still looking


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you are on Facebook there's an 'Autotrail Owners Group' that may be able to help. It's a closed group but you just have to respond to an admin query as to your interest in Autotrail, as an owner you shouldn't have an issue getting in.

Good luck.

Terry


----------

